# Palinsesti Mediaset autunno 2020



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2020)

Sono stati pubblicati, in data odierna, i *palinsesti Mediaset* dell'*autunno 2020*. Poche novità e tante conferme.

-Su *Canale 5*: il *Grande Fratello Vip 5*, che torna a partire da settembre, dopo che la precedente edizione partì a gennaio. Alla conduzione Alfonso Signorini e sarà confermata la doppia serata (lunedì contro fiction Rai e venerdì contro Tale e Quale Show di Carlo Conti).

Partirà anche una nuova edizione di *Temptation Island*, probabilmente tutta nip e condotta da Alessia Marcuzzi che lo scorso anno ha condotto l'edizione vip. 

Tornano le fiction, dopo mesi di assenza, con il rinviatissimo *Made in Italy* (che è già disponibile da circa un anno su Amazon Prime) con protagonisti Raoul Bova, Margherita Buy, Greta Ferro, Stefania Rocca e Marco Bocci. La serie tv sul mondo della moda sarà collocata ad ottobre nella serata del mercoledì.

I giovedì di settembre saranno occupati da *Chi Vuol Essere Milionario* di Gerry Scotti, il quale si dovrà scontrare contro la fortissima concorrenza delle fiction Rai, probabilmente le puntate finali di Doc-Nelle Tue Mani.

Giovedì 24 settembre sarà la volta della *Supercoppa Europea*. E, sempre per quanto riguarda il calcio, tra ottobre e novembre, nella serata del martedì, andranno in onda le partite della fase a gironi.

Il sabato sera ci sarà *Tu Si Que Vales* uno degli show di punta di *Maria De Filippi*, la domenica sera confermatissimo *Live-Non è la D'Urso* di Barbara D'Urso dal 13 settembre.

Nella fascia preserale, si partirà con *Caduta Libera* di Gerry Scotti dal 7 settembre.

Nell'access prime time confermato *Striscia la Notizia*, che partirà probabilmente dopo il 26 settembre data dell'ultima puntata estiva di Paperissima Sprint.

-Per quanto riguarda *Rete 4*, confermati tutti i talk di punta ossia *Quarta Repubblica, Fuori dal Coro, Dritto e Rovescio e Quarto Grado* che partono nella seconda settimana di settembre. Nell'access confermati *Stasera Italia* con Barbara Palombelli e nel weekend Veronica Gentili.

-Su *Italia 1*, confermate *Le Iene* al martedì con Alessia Marcuzzi e Nicola Savino e giovedì con Giulio Golia, Matteo Viviani e Filippo Roma. A settembre dovrebbe, finalmente, sbarcare *Freedom *con Roberto Giacobbo da Rete 4 alla sesta rete, promozione già annunciata un anno fa, ma poi non avvenuta. Domenica in onda, in seconda serata, *Pressing *con Giorgia Rossi, mentre nessun riferimento a Tiki Taka che secondo i notiziari verrà condotto da Piero Chiambretti e non più da Pierluigi Pardo. In prima serata, ci saranno film in prima tv come *Aquaman, Jurassic World-Il Regno Distrutto* e *Ready Player One*. 

-Sul canale 20, andranno in onda fase a gironi di Nations League e spareggi della qualificazione Euro 2020.

-Sul canale 34, nato a gennaio e dedito alla trasmissione di film cult italiani, il 7 settembre ci sarà una serata dedicata al 70esimo compleanno di Dario Argento con la messa in onda del film Profondo Rosso.


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2020)

sono sicuro che nel 2050 leggeremo ancora gli stessi programmi e presentatori (se in vita) mediaset

strano non abbia letto isola dei famosi


----------



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono sicuro che nel 2050 leggeremo ancora gli stessi programmi e presentatori (se in vita) mediaset
> 
> strano non abbia letto isola dei famosi


Mediaset sta diventando più vecchia della Rai, incredibile...

Isola dei Famosi facepalm dovrebbe partire in primavera con Ilary Blasi, i palinsesti si riferiscono al solo autunno.


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mediaset sta diventando più vecchia della Rai, incredibile...
> 
> Isola dei Famosi facepalm dovrebbe partire in primavera con Ilary Blasi, i palinsesti si riferiscono al solo autunno.



quindi tra un'edizione e l'altra passeranno due anni,al contempo ci saranno quintali di gf d'urso e signorini.
ovviamente anche "live non è la d'urso",pomeriggio 5,verissimo e altra monnezza per far girare i reality e le agenzie dei partecipanti


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mediaset sta diventando più vecchia della Rai, incredibile...
> 
> Isola dei Famosi facepalm dovrebbe partire in primavera con Ilary Blasi, i palinsesti si riferiscono al solo autunno.



Va detto che l'utenza di Mediaset è abbastanza affezionata alle solite cose, l'anno scorso mandarono la riedizione di giochi senza frontiere per molte settimane su canale 5 come segno di una nuova modernità, fu un flop colossale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2020)

Ciao Darwin lo hanno segato? Con le follie BLM, nazi-femministe e LGBT non mi stupirebbe, troppa carne femminile per allupati sessisti e suprematisti...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ciao Darwin lo hanno segato? Con le follie BLM, nazi-femministe e LGBT non mi stupirebbe, troppa carne femminile per allupati sessisti e suprematisti...


Ciao Darwin si sa è come i mondiali, lo fanno una volta ogni 5 anni se va bene, solo nei primi anni andava di continuo. C'è chi dice che fanno così per il budget ed altri dicono per volere di Bonolis visto che è un programma che richiede lunghi tempi di casting e registrazione.

Mi sa proprio che alla prossima edizione troveremo Bonolis, ormai verso i 60, e Laurenti così.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono sicuro che nel 2050 leggeremo ancora gli stessi programmi e presentatori (se in vita) mediaset
> 
> strano non abbia letto isola dei famosi



ahahahahaha,
tra l'altro è l'unico guardabile l'isola. questa è super spazzatura...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Va detto che l'utenza di Mediaset è abbastanza affezionata alle solite cose, l'anno scorso mandarono la riedizione di *giochi senza frontiere* per molte settimane su canale 5 come segno di una nuova modernità, fu un flop colossale


Giochi Senza Frontiere è un programma vecchio, morto e sepolto su, e molti giochi sono stati ripresi da programmi di intrattenimento come Ciao Darwin il cui genodrome un pò si ispira a quei tipi di giochi. Al massimo era da provare su Italia 1. Poi non c'era neanche il bello della diretta che era l'anima del programma.

Io penso che comunque Canale 5 si sia giocata molto pubblico nel periodo post-Lodo Mondadori quando ha incominciato a mettere Il Segreto quasi tutte le sere e perfino nell'ora dei quiz ed ora ogni produzione, tranne che non sia Maria De Filippi o qualcosa di Bonolis, viene sistematicamente rifiutata. La rete degli show per eccellenza (una volta) e seguita per lo più da un pubblico giovane non può riempire le serate con quella roba. L'unico che potrebbe fare qualcosa di buono, Bonolis, lo tengono in panchina quando può essere annualmente l'uomo del venerdì sera di Canale 5 contro i programmi muffa di Carlo Conti, lasciato spesso senza concorrenza oppure contro programmi deboli tipo il GF che già non fa ascoltoni e al venerdì crolla di brutto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ciao Darwin lo hanno segato? Con le follie BLM, nazi-femministe e LGBT non mi stupirebbe, troppa carne femminile per allupati sessisti e suprematisti...



Ciao Darwin un programma specializzato nei *uli , fanno dei primi piani appositamente,quando madre natura sale per le scale la telecamera va dritta sulle chiappe


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Luglio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Va detto che l'utenza di Mediaset è abbastanza affezionata alle solite cose, l'anno scorso mandarono la riedizione di giochi senza frontiere per molte settimane su canale 5 come segno di una nuova modernità, fu un flop colossale



Azz me lo son perso. 
Me lo ricordo da quando ero piccolissimo. Mi piaceva molto ed è cmq meglio dello schifo che ci propinano adesso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Luglio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Azz me lo son perso.
> Me lo ricordo da quando ero piccolissimo. Mi piaceva molto ed è cmq meglio dello schifo che ci propinano adesso.



Su Mediaset play lo trovi, era il programma della prima serata di canale 5 per il giovedì nello scorso autunno.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Azz me lo son perso.
> Me lo ricordo da quando ero piccolissimo. Mi piaceva molto ed è cmq meglio dello schifo che ci propinano adesso.


Non era proprio il format originale, piuttosto un remake per nostalgici. Il programma si chiamava Eurogames ed è stato condotto da Ilary Blasi ed Alvin.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2020)

ma tutti i programmi della d'urso? intendo quelli che fa praticamente a tutte le ore del giorno tutti i giorni...mattino cinque domenica cinque pomeriggio cinque ecc? presumo ci siano..sia mai


----------



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma tutti i programmi della d'urso? intendo quelli che fa praticamente a tutte le ore del giorno tutti i giorni...mattino cinque domenica cinque pomeriggio cinque ecc? presumo ci siano..sia mai


Si, confermatissimi. Pomeriggio 5 parte dal 7 settembre e Domenica Live il 13, stesso giorno di partenza di Live - Non è la D'Urso.


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2020)

Non vedo Eurogames, piango.


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, confermatissimi. Pomeriggio 5 parte dal 7 settembre e Domenica Live il 13, stesso giorno di partenza di Live - Non è la D'Urso.



Vabbè ovvio, quel culo la D'Urso non potrà averlo per sempre.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, confermatissimi. Pomeriggio 5 parte dal 7 settembre e Domenica Live il 13, stesso giorno di partenza di Live - Non è la D'Urso.



ma fa cosi tanti ascolti la d'urso da essere inamovibile e con tutti quei programmi? o non hanno di meglio?

l'unico suo programma nel quale mi sono imbattuto alcune volte è quello della domenica...e tutto sommato se uno è in cerca di trashate pure può anche essere "divertente" a volte..tipo una volta c'era uno che si è fatto decine di operazioni chirurghiche...un'altra volta gente che parla con l'aldilà...

capisco che non è belle ridere di persone con evidenti problemi ma d'altronde è quello il loro scopo presumo...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non vedo Eurogames, piango.


La Blasi durante Eurogames diceva "chissenefrega degli ascolti, mi piace rischiare" ed ora è tornata nel letamaio dei reality, visto che condurrà l'Isola  . Pare che condurrà pure i record che torneranno e ci sarà anche Claudio Amendola a condurre. 

A dicembre torna pure Scherzi a Parte secondo tvblog, ma dopo l'orrenda edizione del 2018 ho perso tutto il potenziale hype possibile.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Blasi durante Eurogames diceva "chissenefrega degli ascolti, mi piace rischiare" ed ora è tornata nel letamaio dei reality, visto che condurrà l'Isola  . Pare che condurrà pure i record che torneranno e ci sarà anche Claudio Amendola a condurre.
> 
> A dicembre torna pure Scherzi a Parte secondo tvblog, ma dopo l'orrenda edizione del 2018 ho perso tutto l'hype possibile.



si vabbè Scherzi a Parte...proprio della serie riesumiamo tutto cio che possiamo...

non capiscono che ormai è roba superata? vado su youtube mi guardo i "The Show" e mi diverto di piu...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si vabbè Scherzi a Parte...proprio della serie riesumiamo tutto cio che possiamo...
> 
> non capiscono che ormai è roba superata? vado su youtube mi guardo i "The Show" e mi diverto di piu...


Nel 2015 con la collaborazione de Le Iene, fecero una super edizione con scherzi migliorati, con una nuova costruzione e per la prima volta con l'aggiunta della narrazione, più che riesumazione è stata una grande operazione di revival. Nell'edizione dopo, senza Le Iene, hanno fatto un disastro ed ho mollato dopo una puntata. Lì si che è stata una riesumazione senza idee e sono d'accordo.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono stati pubblicati, in data odierna, i *palinsesti Mediaset* dell'*autunno 2020*. Poche novità e tante conferme.
> 
> -Su *Canale 5*: il *Grande Fratello Vip 5*, che torna a partire da settembre, dopo che la precedente edizione partì a gennaio. Alla conduzione Alfonso Signorini e sarà confermata la doppia serata (lunedì contro fiction Rai e venerdì contro Tale e Quale Show di Carlo Conti).
> 
> ...



ma hanno segato maria de filippi (amici/c'è posta per te/uomini e donne) ?  clamoroso 

oppure le hanno spostato tutti i programmi in primavera, visto che qua si parla di palinsesti autunnali.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma hanno segato maria de filippi (amici/c'è posta per te/uomini e donne) ?  clamoroso
> 
> oppure le hanno spostato tutti i programmi in primavera, visto che qua si parla di palinsesti autunnali.


Confermati, così come Tu Si Que Vales uno dei suoi programmi del sabato sera. I palinsesti si riferiscono all'autunno e in questo topic ho fatto riferimento, come descritto dal listino offerta commerciale publitalia, alle sole fasce preserali e primetime. C'è Posta per Te e Amici vanno in onda, solitamente, durante la primavera.


----------

